# where to buy bulk chicken breasts or turkey breasts?



## hopz (Feb 15, 2011)

anyone know where to buy bulk chicken breast or turkey breasts even tuna cans the pound shop are doing tuna but its only 18g per 100gram of tuna while john west is 27g of protein per 100g


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Try and get yourself a Costco card and go down there, can get big old bags of nice frozen chicken breast for decent price


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Honestly if you can find a good local butcher/farmshop you can make a deal for return custom. At the moment i pay 10 quid for 15 big local free range straight off the farm chicken breasts which i think is a good deal deal, i spend a lot of money there so he does me big bags of steak mince, and rump/sirloin/fillet steaks very cheap too! Also cheap brisket slow roasted with different spices and coriander for about 7 hours in the oven at 120 then tear it apart and use it as a filling with rice and veg for burritos!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Agree - Costco


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Try get into some sort of cash and carry that's your best bet

Like previous posts get on good side of local butcher due to fact you will be a returning customer

If note make do

With tesco asda etc?


----------



## hopz (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciate it, I'll give Costco a try.


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

go to a halal butcher i get my chicken breast for 10 kilos for 36 pounds its good quailty and cheap


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with fitdog, luckily my Dad owns a restaurant so he deals with the butchers all the time but thats how I get my stuff. If you are going to buy from them every week they will do you a very good deal, don't be afraid to barter with them either....

BA


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Try and get yourself a Costco card and go down there, can get big old bags of nice frozen chicken breast for decent price


Dont you have to own a business to shop their?


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> Dont you have to own a business to shop their?


No, the qualifying criteria is now so wide almost anyone can find a reason to join.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

thermique said:


> No, the qualifying criteria is now so wide almost anyone can find a reason to join.


Cheers mate, I will look into joining.


----------



## Nickz (Feb 12, 2011)

Deffo try costco...... as i work there:thumbup1:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nickz said:


> Deffo try costco...... as i work there:thumbup1:


Any staff discount????


----------



## Nickz (Feb 12, 2011)

the only discount we get is the master membership....useless in my eyes, however i can add people onto my account for free (max 6)

Also Hopz....did you go into costco has i saw sumone from"just gym" asking for whole chickens and chicken breast and was asking if they would get a deal :\ hahaha i was going to ask if he was from this forum lol!


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Couldnt you alk to some local vutchers. I'm sure you'll be able to get a deal with one of them if you buy enough.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Makro, £19 for 5kg

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hopz (Feb 15, 2011)

Nickz said:


> the only discount we get is the master membership....useless in my eyes, however i can add people onto my account for free (max 6)
> 
> Also Hopz....did you go into costco has i saw sumone from"just gym" asking for whole chickens and chicken breast and was asking if they would get a deal :\ hahaha i was going to ask if he was from this forum lol!


haha na wernt me man im coming in on monday


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Might as well buy it cooked. TBH you'll be hard pressed to beat Iceland's prices - 850g of COOKED chicken breast for £4! Tesco value stuff is £4 for 1kg raw, but when it's been cooked and all the extra water has come out of it you're only getting half that weight at best. Iceland = 212g of protein for £4...if you can beat that let me know!


----------



## hopz (Feb 15, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> Might as well buy it cooked. TBH you'll be hard pressed to beat Iceland's prices - 850g of COOKED chicken breast for £4! Tesco value stuff is £4 for 1kg raw, but when it's been cooked and all the extra water has come out of it you're only getting half that weight at best. Iceland = 212g of protein for £4...if you can beat that let me know!


wow really . 4 quid at icelands cooked chicken breast.. it isnt breaded or anything is it?


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

hopz said:


> anyone know where to buy bulk chicken breast or turkey breasts even *tuna cans the pound shop are doing tuna but its only 18g per 100gram of tuna while john west is 27g of protein per 100g*


Princes tins of tuna chunks 25g of protein per can at farmfoods 75p each, not sure if you have the frozen food shop near you called Heron, i got the same tuna in there for 59p a can i think.


----------



## hopz (Feb 15, 2011)

balance said:


> Princes tins of tuna chunks 25g of protein per can at farmfoods 75p each, not sure if you have the frozen food shop near you called Heron, i got the same tuna in there for 59p a can i think.


 thanks man ill check them out poundstore had tuna but 18g protein per 100g kind of weak but u get 3 cans for a quid


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

hopz said:
 

> thanks man ill check them out poundstore had tuna but 18g protein per 100g kind of weak but u get *3 cans for a quid*


Didn't realise it was *3* for a quid there, that aint bad really, even though less protein per can, i guess the only issue there is having to consume a bit more of the tuna to get the desired protein intake.


----------



## hopz (Feb 15, 2011)

took advice to go to iceland found these to be a bargain:

5 Skinless Boneless Chicken Breast Fillets - Only £3 (£4.84 per kg)

10 Skinless Boneless Mini Chicken Fillets - Only £2.50 (£1.76 per kg)


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

hopz said:


> took advice to go to iceland found these to be a bargain:
> 
> 5 Skinless Boneless Chicken Breast Fillets - Only £3 (£4.84 per kg)
> 
> 10 Skinless Boneless Mini Chicken Fillets - Only £2.50 (£1.76 per kg)


Sounds good, i will visit there myself soon


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

I pay around £5 per kg from tescos or asda


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

It seem that those supermarket charge different prices countrywide. In Edinburgh Iceland does nice chicken breast at £ 5.00 per 850gr. That's a little less than £6 per kg Nice quality, I'm chewing on two just now.

ASDA and saynsbury have 3x £10 offers, but the size of the packet is smaller now. £10 get less than 1.4 kg. Value stuff add to a similar price,~£6.50


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

only2more-reps said:


> go to a halal butcher i get my chicken breast for 10 kilos for 36 pounds its good quailty and cheap


 That's good to go !

Could you drop me the name of this local butcher, please.

I'm in Edinburgh too.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for multiple post,

one last questions : are there other tread for the like of eggs and fish ?


----------



## WestinGourmet (Oct 19, 2010)

Under £30 at the moment for no added salt / no added water / free to roam chicken breasts from us  Our best seller!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/westin-gourmet/162258-where-do-you-buy-your-chicken-breasts.html


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

How did I miss this thread - MUSCLE FOOD! 

http://www.musclefood.com/meat/meat-chicken/chicken-breast-fillets-bulk.html


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

^^can highly recommend, just submitting an order now


----------

